# tomcat manager



## xenox (6. März 2004)

tomcat manager
hallo,

iich sitze seit tagen an diesem problem. habe alles versucht, komme nich weiter.

ich tippe http://localhost:8080/manager ein, sehe den dialog für username und passwort, tippe paaswort und useer name ein, mir wird der zugang verweigert.
warum,? 

ich habe doch einen eintrag in der tomcat-user.xml gemacht. 

<tomcat-users>
<role rolename="tomcat"/>
<role rolename="role1"/>
<user name="ad" password="pw" roles="admin,manager" />
<user name="tomcat" password="tomcat" roles="tomcat" />
<user name="role1" password="tomcat" roles="role1" />
<user name="both" password="tomcat" roles="tomcat,role1" />
</tomcat-users>

und in server.xml

<Context path="/manager" debug="0" privileged="true"
         	docBase="C:/Program Files/Apache Group/jakarta-tomcat-4.0.1/webapps/manager">
         		<Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.RemoteAddrValve" allow="127.0.0.1"/>
	</Context>

wa mache ich falsch?


danke


----------



## StevenKlein (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xenox _
> *tomcat manager
> hallo,
> 
> ...



Hallo,

falls Du es noch nicht rausgefunden hast was Du falsch machst hier ein Vorschlag

Um Managen zu können, musst Du eine Rolle manager anlegen| um Administrieren zu können eine Rolle  admin

Beispiel

<role rolename="manager"/>
<role rolename="admin"/>
<user name="admin" password="admin" roles="admin,manager" />
<user name="manager" password="manager" roles="manager" />

Sollte es nicht funktionieren kannst Du ja wieder schreiben

Steven


----------

